# How to begin...



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

After doing a lot of research and watching countless videos, I think my GSD would benefit from Schutzhund obedience lessons. I am in the Nashville area, any idea how to get started?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

www.germanshepherddog.com
and then you can just e-mail the contact person


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So you're just looking for solid obedience training?


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

At this point yes....


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am sure there are several, but I would recommend starting by contacting Sue and Gabor. Her username here I think is smithie86.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Del's Mom said:


> At this point yes....


Why Schutzhund?


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

He really hasn't responded well to clicker training. He has a very high prey and ball drive. He will do as I ask (most of the time) but it seems that he needs something more.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

There is a big shutzhund club in Nashville they also are on Facebook they meet pretty regular.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

O.G. Nashville Schutzhund Under Politzi


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/OG-Nashville-Schutzhund-und-Polizei/225903480755640


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You can develop the dogs skills with the ball yourself. You can tap into the dogs prey drive this way and then make it do what you want and satisfy its needs.

If i was you I'd read some books on Schutzhund and dog training in general.

IMO You shouldn't go to train your dog specifically in Schutzhund unless you know what you and the other trainers are doing. But still there should be general dog training courses where you can learn as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would think schutzhund folks would be very good. My own experience with a club was they wanted me to do the whole thing.

I will tell you that I met this woman (Nikki Ivey) at a search and rescue seminar (most of us have crazy high drive dogs) and I have watched her fix some amazing problems through motivational training. She is in your area and is very good. 

We brought her in for a weekend and, actually, most of the team members want to bring her back. We had another drive to visit her several times and subsequently certified her very stubborn husky mix. We are in upstate SC so Nashville is quite the drive for troubleshooting.

Dog Trainer in Nashville, TN | Nikki Ivey | DogSpeak 101


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Del's Mom said:


> He really hasn't responded well to clicker training. He has a very high prey and ball drive. He will do as I ask (most of the time) but it seems that he needs something more.


To be perfectly blunt, this means you're doing it wrong


----------

